# Comets Tix



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Send me a PM if you are interested in Comets tickets for Tuesday, August 2 vs. Detroit. First come, first serve.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

That game could be a rout...last year when the Shock came to H-town, we beat them by 35 points. It will be a shoot out at the Toyota Center.

Sorry you can't make it, GR.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Darn, I really want to go to that game.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

PM the Gym Rat...she will get back to you pronto.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I will be at the game... I just have extra tickets... No charge for them.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

LOL. I meant that I want to go, but I can't.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Bummer...and and sis missing a lot this season...it is really fun, but I know you both have to work to support your education problem...LOL.

Miss you both, say hi to sis.

T


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

We've been to only 3 Comets games this seson. We're really trying to go to that L.A. game on the 27th.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You gurls better be there...we will need every Comets Crazy person in the house we can find!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> You gurls better be there...we will need every Comets Crazy person in the house we can find!!



I KNOW!!! I really hate that we missed the last L.A. game. I wanted to be there live to see Shery Swoopes stand up to Lisa Leslie.


----------

